# Otomantis sp.



## tier (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi

Here is one of these little guys. He's L4 now, but still too small for my camera 

male:







and female:






well, sexing was only guessing but not knowing 

regards


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 2, 2008)

i saw them on flickr..your camara takes dark pics..the mantids looks very cute tho.


----------



## tier (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

Yes, I do not use a flashlight but normal lamps. And these lamps are to dark and yellowish, you are right. I will have to use another lamp/light in future.

thanks


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 2, 2008)

tier said:


> HiYes, I do not use a flashlight but normal lamps. And these lamps are to dark and yellowish, you are right. I will have to use another lamp/light in future.
> 
> thanks


what camara are u using..and why are u not using a flash?u wil be better of taking them by a window with natural light if your not using a flash.


----------



## tier (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

The camera is not the problem: It is a EOS 400 D, but the normal flash is too bright, so I have to switch it off.

I have no macro-objective but use a "EFS 18-55mm".

Yes, I will have to use the sun rays at my southern window in future 

thanks


----------



## tier (Feb 27, 2008)

Some new Otomantis pictures for you:











regards


----------



## tier (Mar 4, 2008)

"If there might be food in this thing?"






"You search for food? I know a good place"






"Just go straight there."






"Don't watch my face, watch my hand. It showes you the way!"






"But be aware: You have to climb a mountain this height!"

regards,

tier


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL making stories is my thing  still nice pictures  love there arm coloration


----------



## Gurd (Mar 5, 2008)

Great I like the story mate

You will be adding speech bubbles and laying them out comic style next :lol:


----------



## tier (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Here is a subadult male:











regards


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 10, 2008)

Cute little sp.


----------



## Gurd (Apr 13, 2008)

Couple of my _Otomantis.sp_ a.k.a miyagi mantis

"wax on, wax off" :lol:


----------



## tier (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, really wonderfull, aren't they?

Good luck with breeding them


----------



## Gurd (Apr 13, 2008)

tier said:


> Yes, really wonderfull, aren't they?


Great little species, thanks mate.


----------



## tier (Apr 28, 2008)

My first pairs are subadult, here is a female:


----------



## Gurd (May 7, 2008)

Got my 1st adult now  

Will get a few pics 2moz


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful species and lovely pictures!

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## Gurd (May 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of Mr Miyagi :lol:


----------

